# How would you improve this?



## mightymo51 (Jan 25, 2006)

Workout routine: Monday-bis, Tuesday-Chest, Wed.-tris, Thur-Shoulders, Fri-Back and Legs.  Mon. Wed. and Fri. cardio.  Trying to drop bf% right now so my calorie intake is around 1500-1800 per day with about 200g of Protein.
6' 225lbs  12% bf.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 25, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Workout routine: Monday-bis, Tuesday-Chest, Wed.-tris, Thur-Shoulders, Fri-Back and Legs.  Mon. Wed. and Fri. cardio.  Trying to drop bf% right now so my calorie intake is around 1500-1800 per day with about 200g of Protein.
> 6' 225lbs  12% bf.




i dont know about that diet you have there for someone your size......

as for your training, i dont see why tris and bis have their own days, yet the 2 biggest muscles groups in your body you have combined in one day.


----------



## thunderterd (Jan 25, 2006)

Mon...Chest and Bi
Wed...Legs 
Fri...back and shoulders
Cardio and abs Mon, tues, thurs, friday

Weekends off


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Jan 25, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Workout routine: Monday-bis, Tuesday-Chest, Wed.-tris, Thur-Shoulders, Fri-Back and Legs.  Mon. Wed. and Fri. cardio.  Trying to drop bf% right now so my calorie intake is around 1500-1800 per day with about 200g of Protein.
> 6' 225lbs  12% bf.




I like to always make sure I have 2 days in between chest and tri's since my big set of Tri exercises includes close grip bench press.  2 days allows me better recovery so I can go heavy each day.

Here's my work out routine.

Sunday - Chest
Monday - Back/Abs
Tuesday - Bi's/forearms
Wednesday - Tri's
Thursday - Leg's/abs
Friday - Shoulders
Saturday - OFF


----------



## mightymo51 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks fella's, I'm definately going to make some changes.  I'm here to learn.


----------



## MR .T (Jan 26, 2006)

This is mine I like chest and tris together because they just work together. I only do abs once a week but I train them hard.

sun-chest/tri
mon-back
tue-off/1hr streching
wed-legs
thurs-shoulders/bis
fri-abs
sat-off


----------



## Big Danny (Sep 21, 2006)

For the last year my w.o. rutine is:
Monday:Chest Shoulders Triceps
Wed.   :Legs
Friday  :Back Biceps Abs
 This routine gives me a lot of time to recover. I thing you should combine too a big muscle with a small one in the same day, and rest every other day.


----------

